

RIAA: Someone Else Is Pirating Through Our IP Addresses - joejohnson
http://torrentfreak.com/riaa-someone-else-is-pirating-through-out-ip-addresses-111221/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Torrentfreak+(Torrentfreak)

======
nextparadigms
So they won't mind when the people they accuse en mass say the same thing,
then? It would be nice if some of the things they pirated were some
independent works, and the author would come out and sue them. If he loses, he
would at least set a precedent so they can't mass-sue people again based on
their IP addresses. EFF could help with the lawsuit costs.

------
seanp2k2
Uhh, uhh, excuse me? Don't they shoot people down for using the "neighbours
are using my wifi" line in court all the time? I DO actually let my neighbours
use my wifi and they're cool about it and don't abuse it.

Yeah, spoofing an IP is possible, but it's MUCH more likely that someone
connecting via RIAA offices is running torrents, probably on a laptop they
take home or something (though I've seen some pretty stupid corporate users
running torrents at work.)

Hypocrisy much?

------
drcube
Can't wait until SOPA lets us eliminate the RIAA from the internet without any
due process at all.

~~~
seanp2k2
1.) Copyright "copyright" 2.) Send SOPA demand to RIAA web server hosting
company 3.) ??? 4.) Flawless Victory.

~~~
dlikhten
FFS I want to see this happen. We can do it. Then do bigger things, serve
these notices to online music stores. Bascially make buying something legally
impossible due to SOPA. It would be wonderful.

------
Goronmon
That sounds like something a pirate would say.

